

Abducted infant finds her family after 23 years - kschua
http://www.smh.com.au/world/abducted-infant-finds-her-family-after-23-years-20110120-19y0u.html

======
kschua
I submitted this because I liked how a missing child can now, using the
Internet, find out she was a missing child and be reunited with her parents.
This wouldn't have been possible without proper technology. Hope you guys like
it as much as I did

